# lancer une application sur Xcode pour la modifier



## fayer007 (12 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

j'aimerai modifiier une application (déjà pré existente en open source) via Xcode et je voulais savoir comment a charger sur Xcode.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Céroce (13 Août 2010)

Il n'y a pas de secret, il faut apprendre à programmer !
Les projets XCode portent l'extension .xcodeproj, mais à quoi bon les ouvrir si tu es incapable de faire les modifications après, ou simplement trouver où les faire ?


----------



## ntx (13 Août 2010)

Et s'il n'y a pas projet Xcode, il faut en créer un (du type qui va bien en fonction de ton application, C ou C++) et importer ton code dans le projet.
Mais si c'est pour changer trois lignes, un éditeur de texte et l'exécution du makefile fera aussi l'affaire


----------



## tatouille (13 Août 2010)

merde qu'es ce que vous etes negatifs les gas,  je vais vous denoncer au support macgé, car en effet un petit schutzstaffel est caché et someille en moi


----------



## Lio70 (14 Août 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> merde qu'es ce que vous etes negatifs les gas,  je vais vous denoncer au support macgé, car en effet un petit schutzstaffel est caché et someille en moi


:love:



tatouille a dit:


> Un nioub ca se vexe plus rapidement qu'un ane, attention un nioub peut en cacher un autre. Le nioub a toujours raison. Le nioub est une sociéé secrete a lui meme, opaque et dangereuse. Le nioub vous dénoncera aux authorités sans attendre, le nioub est un vrai dur.


Re-:love:


----------

